# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Google Spreadsheet-Number of different characters

## KentaTippar

I want to know the longest length in numbers of different characters



numberofdifferent.png

----------


## davesexcel

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

 Would get you the same result you have in the sample.

You indicate "12 different in a row" in reality there is 3 different.

If you wanted to count the different items in the range it would be.


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## KentaTippar

> You indicate "12 different in a row" in reality there is 3 different.



There are 3 signs. They can not come together. Different characters one after the other.

Like this: 111X1 is 3 different signs in a row, 12X121  is 6 different in a row.
Counting from the first cell to the last cell and i want the longest range.

----------


## KentaTippar

I close this thread because i ordered a book so i can handle it myself.

----------

